# Just got my new DecalGirl skin!!! Update! Got Borsa Bella bag!



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow, that was super fast too! I just ordered it Thursday night (1-14-10) and it just arrived today Tuesday (1-19-10) and yesterday was a holiday! Here's a pic of it. It wasn't too hard to apply either. I'm still waiting on my Oberon cover and Borsa Bella bag, and when they come, I will post them in this post, then maybe all 3 and me by the final pic!! I think it looks good. It makes me feel good inside to look at it. It's the Dragonfly skin. Which I hope will go well with my Oberon Dragonfly cover in sky blue.

Yahoo....Christmas all over again!!


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice choice!  Will be anxious to see all together.

I have a BB bag, the Kleo Pink large e-reader bag, and am awaiting the Oberon Tree of Life in saddle.  The skin I now have on is the "Reaching Out".  I thought that with that one, I could go between my pink m-edge and the Oberon in saddle and they would still look good.  I was not sure I wanted to do too much matching but wanted some kind of tie in.  Will see how it all works.  I will try to figure out how to post picture here when they are all together.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

That's very nice, RhondaRN.  What's the name of the particular design?  I think it was done by same artist as the Pink Meadow I have on my K2.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

That looks great! When is your cover due to arrive? Mine is still all naked and white. I think that skin is going to be perfect. Now you need to start checking out some dragonfly screensavers.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

It's "Dragonfly". Here it is, next to Pink Meadow.

 

Images made with KindleBoards handy-dandy Skins link-maker.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> That looks great! When is your cover due to arrive? Mine is still all naked and white. I think that skin is going to be perfect. Now you need to start checking out some dragonfly screensavers.


How do you get a sceensaver like that for the Kindle?


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

RhondaRN said:


> How do you get a sceensaver like that for the Kindle?


To get custom screensavers you have to load a hack (although, I personally prefer the term "addon" since it's totally reversable). It's very easy to do if you follow the instructions here

pre-made screensavers from the wonderful people from this board can be found here. I'm pretty sure there were some dragonfly ones in that post somewhere


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Or if you say 'pretty please' they will design a screensaver exactly to match 'the missing bits' on the front of your decal.  You do need to do the screensaver hack though.


----------



## Lalaboobaby (Dec 31, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I love it! Thank you for posting a picture!


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

That looks greyt!


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

That is very very nice.


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

Ohhh, I really like that. Can't wait to see it with the cover.


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

That really is very nice!


----------



## desilu (Dec 28, 2009)

Great choice - so cheerful! Can't wait to see it with the rest of your accessories! (Doesn't it feel a little like playing dress-up? LOL)


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Harvey said:


> It's "Dragonfly". Here it is, next to Pink Meadow.
> 
> 
> 
> Images made with KindleBoards handy-dandy Skins link-maker.


Thanks Harvey. I looked it up and they are two different artists. I do remember looking at the dragonfly skin when I bought mine. They didn't have the dragonfly skin when I had a dragonfly Oberon cover for K1.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Rhonda, It looks great - such a happy pattern!  I am anxiously waiting for mine to arrive.  Still a little nervous about putting it on.  I was glad to hear that you had no trouble.  I really am a klutz with that type of thing.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> That's very nice, RhondaRN. What's the name of the particular design? I think it was done by same artist as the Pink Meadow I have on my K2.


It's called Dragonfly days. I picked it because it was so happy. I also like Dragonflies.  And it does look similar to Pink Meadow. As a matter of fact, that was one of the ones I was also attracted to, but it did not have the blue in it I was looking for.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

So is it a matte skin or glossy?


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Very nice, I like it!


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

My new Borsa Bella bag just arrived today too! It's really nice! No more ziplock freezer bag for me!


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> So is it a matte skin or glossy?


It is a glossy skin.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I almost got that fabric. It's so pretty!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

It is very pretty!  Congratulations!  Once your cover arrives you will be all set.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Love that skin and your new BB Bag!  I think it will look great w/the Dragonfly cover in Sky Blue too-I have that one and it's my favorite Oberon K cover.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

the dragonfly looks very playful, easy on the eyes.


----------

